# madawaska



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure what all the standings were, I'm sure they will be posted soon!! 
A huge thanks to flying feathers for putting on a great shoot!! I had a great time shooting with great people!! Can't wait to do it again!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

excellent shoot .. great weather ... good to see everybody...


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome shoot. The weather was excellent, little to no bugs (especially deer flies) and Joe and his crew at Flying Feathers set up an excellent course and venue. I had a fantastic time and shot with some great people. Looking forward to shooting it again next year or even make a trip up for the day just to shoot the course again.
Hats off again to Joe and his crew for hosting a great Provincals.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Joe and the Flying feathers crew once again did a great job not only on the course but under the cook tent every thing was well run a good time was had by all Bugs were the only ones not eating too much Timmer took 1st in the open and top score Dave McQ is on the adult travel team Blake took his division Don't forget the next leg of the Tripple crown is at Soo north another up and down course


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Really pleased I made the last minute decision to go to Madawaska. Weather was perfect and Joe and his crew set an amazing course. Haven't done as much mountain goating since McCauley mountain in Picton a few years ago.

Shot with a great crew on Saturday including the human Hooter shooter Charles Kelly. Peer grouped on Sunday with Jim Barber and John Landrie and couldn't have shot with two better people. This shoot rates a ten out of ten and to those that passed, you missed a great event. A venue like this deserves a much better turn out and hopefully something can be done to remedy this in future.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats to all. What's the adult travel team


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

dave Mcquaker...adult travel team I think one only


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Adult travel team is the team (youth and adults) that the goes to the Nationals to represent Ontario. OAA helps with a portion of the funding.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks jd ..


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

is this for first or second place finish or what devision do you have to shoot in.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Great shoot ,had a good time.Excellent course.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

to make the team they have a formula ..you have to shoot a percentage over your last provincial I think from the previous year .. have to be edumacaded to figure it out lol lol


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

awesome shoot! gerat weather, great people, great course, cheers to you joe and crew


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted, If I am right....and I'm not very often, but I think Lana had stated there were different standards set this year to qualify for the funding from Archery Canada. It now has to be geared towards development, and equality....not just who has the best chance of medals. That being said...all thoses that were picked shot well over the score of last years National winners. Madawaska is a tough course....so they should do well out West.

Good luck to the whole team!!!!


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Preliminary results are available on the OAA website

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=1337


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

12 archers in total over the trad classes is a bit of a shame.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I find it interesting that the biggest class was the Masters 0ver 60.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Stash.....I think that is the Masters 50 and 60 combined. I could be wrong........


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks jd so I guess since I shot well down from last years then there was no hope lol lol glad to see some new faces in the herd heading west... nothing taken from previous shooters but change is good for the competitors for sure... kudos to who made the team... well done and make us proud...


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

JDoupe said:


> Stash.....I think that is the Masters 50 and 60 combined. I could be wrong........


You are correct. One of the things I need to fix this evening.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

captain t is there a master 60 in all classes example trad as well... thanks as per registration sheet...


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> captain t is there a master 60 in all classes example trad as well... thanks as per registration sheet...


I believe there is a single Master 60 that is like Bow Hunter Open.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks I was just hoping


----------

